# How to access clip art in corel draw x4



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me how to access clip art in corel draw x4 I need this info ASAP Please help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It comes on a separate disk or 2 that you received when you bought the program. Here is a tutorial Using Clipart effectively in CorelDRAW


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It's on your DVD, just go File>Import and choose which file you need.


----------

